# Visiting Allegheny county VA over Memorial weekend



## fretking (Jan 7, 2002)

I'll be riding 50-80 miles every day. Are there any group rides out of Covington/Clifton/Lewisburg? Or does anyone care to join me? Thanks!!


----------



## mccutchen (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful area to ride - enjoy!


----------

